# It's Monday, What did you learn this weekend???



## rustywrangler (Sep 20, 2010)

I learned that my stupid new dog will sit outside in 40 degree weather and shiver like you wouldn't believe.  Then when you let her in, she goes over to a corner and coils up in a ball for hours.

Note to my dog: Girl, this is central NY, we get 140" a year in snowfall and the average temp between OCT to MARCH is 28 degrees.  You are screwed pooch.


----------



## thomask (Sep 22, 2010)

Rusty it's so hot and dry here I saw a fire hydrant chasing a dog.


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 23, 2010)

it cant decide what it wants to do around here. one day its hotter than heck the next it is freezing.  I turned the heater in the garage on the other day and today I had the windows open and the fans running full blast.  oh well winter will be here soon enough and I will be begging for these warm days again.  but at least this winter I will have my modine shop heater installed with any luck.


----------



## rustywrangler (Sep 24, 2010)

I love it lol.  88 degrees tomorrow and by 3 AM it will be 42.  WTF.     At least I won't have to run the furnace tomorrow night, I can just leave the windows open all day and close em at night.     

WHY DID I TAKE THE AC'S OUT ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 1, 2010)

Woohoo.  I just ordered the Total control rack and pinion conversion set for my Daughters 67 mustang.  It will be going under the tree as a gift.  she will likely be way unimpressed but I will have fun with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds like a great Xmas present. She is one lucky kid!


----------



## thomask (Dec 2, 2010)

Tell her just to wait till she drives the Mustang.

 It will seem like a new car to her.


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 3, 2010)

when I finally get it all put together it basically will be a new car with luck. :thumbsup:  but this is one of my big gotta-havs for building a mustang.


----------



## 1977Impala (Dec 6, 2010)

We got our first snow the other day... Last night I worked till 1am and spent 10 hours at work walking around outside switching railcars in 20 degree weather.


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 8, 2010)

shhhhhh I don't wan't to hear about snow yet.  maybe if nobody mentions it, it will just skip us this year.:facepalm:


----------



## havasu (Dec 8, 2010)

Hell, it was 78 here today...I almost had to turn on the central air!


----------



## Admin (Dec 9, 2010)

You can only call i sick to a family function once in a month. That's what I learned this weekend.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2010)

That is too funny! As I recommended to another viewer recently, drink massive amounts of adult beverages and lose your pants, and the family will leave you at home and make up the necessary excuses for you!


----------



## Admin (Dec 9, 2010)

havasu said:


> That is too funny! As I recommended to another viewer recently, drink massive amounts of adult beverages and lose your pants, and the family will leave you at home and make up the necessary excuses for you!



Not a drinker, I was thinking Cough Syrup.


----------



## janellelk (May 18, 2011)

I learned that moving from our starter house to our new house is going to be hellish no matter how well we plan, organize, and work ahead.  

I've had a very proactive attitude about this whole ordeal, but I'm beginning to realize there are just some unexpected things that'll happen that you can't make lists, spreadsheets, or diagrams for.  Have faith and be strong!

Thank god for my husband.  He has been a saint through this whole process.


----------



## thomask (Jun 4, 2012)

When you retire there is no Monday only Saturdays.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2012)

When you own your own business everyday is a Monday. Except for all those Saturdays.


----------



## thomask (Jun 4, 2012)

Chris said:


> When you own your own business everyday is a Monday. Except for all those Saturdays.



Chris you are right.  Since I retired and have been doing some free lancing it seems there are times weekends do get overlooked. 

My hat is off to all those folks who own and run their own business.


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2012)

It is definitely a chore in this economy.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 5, 2012)

I learned spammers don't last very long here...


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope we like to nuke them.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 7, 2012)

FamousVir said:


> Sorry, what you mean?





Goodbye.....


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2012)

See Ya!.....


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2012)

Well it's Monday and I learned never to share a hotel room with anyone.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 11, 2012)

I learned the seat of my pants ripped as soon as I got to work..... not much i could do then.... :/


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

So you learned that it is cooler in your pants with no rear?


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 12, 2012)

Not as much.... and we didnt get a drop of rain...it all went south of us...


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

We rarely get rain here. I would like some.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 12, 2012)

I learned today that you should make sure your 5th wheel camper is securely attached before driving away....


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

I learned that years ago.


----------



## havasu (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a pic for that...

Doh! 

View attachment doh.jpg


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 12, 2012)

He was driving straight and he truck was taller, so the bed rails dont look too bad....

Heres the gate though...


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

My gate looked similar, you can't tell in the pics but it was tore up. It cost me 13 grand in damaged to the truck and trailer full retail.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 13, 2012)

I wouldn't think a new bed would be that much.... and the camper didnt look like it had more than a couple dents where it landed on the bed...


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2012)

It was almost half and half for the cost. I could have have done it mself for much much less. The truck got a new bed with paint and bed liner. The trailer had a little more damage as the skin was buckled up towards the top of the trailer so they had to replace a lot of it. Stil not 13 grand worth in my opinion but that is what they charged.


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 13, 2012)

Ouch, that looks bad, very bad. Ota, is that your truck/trailer? The way you speak it is not, but I'm unsure. Regardless its horrible. Was the latch just not secured?  About  17 to 19 years ago, (sorry do not remember what summer it was) My family and I were on a holiday, as we travelled north up a 2 lane highway, the south bound vehicle approaching us lost connection to its trailer that was in tow. Apparently not only had they failed to secure the hitch itself, but also the 2 safety chains that are required here by law.Murphy's law though, had the trailer cross in front of us, and unable  to stop in time, we struck the travel trailer which was at maybe a 45 degree angle to the roadway. We all survived with minimal injuries, but saw first hand why you double and triple check the hitch security, and that safety chans are crossed under the hitch, and secured.


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine happened the day after I got back from a thousand mile trip or more to Utah and back. Someone apparently thought it would be funny to pull my pin and see it fall off in front of my house. They disconnected my safety brake plug and all. I wish it would have made it far enough to total it, I should have hooked it back up and drove it off a cliff.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 14, 2012)

Kel, it wasn't my rig (i wish it was.. ). I felt bad, but he can afford to fix the truck, and thats what insurance is for...


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2012)

It's Monday again and I learned that just because the meal cost a couple hundred bucks does not mean it tastes any better.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> It's Monday again and I learned that just because the meal cost a couple hundred bucks does not mean it tastes any better.



Oh, please share...just remember we are laughing with you not at you..._what_, your not laughing.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2012)

It was the little ladies birthday on Saturday and she wanted to go to the restaurant that her old boss owns. We show up and he had us down for the wrong day so he said have a seat at the bar and he will get us a table. (This is a somewhat fancy place) We waited at the bar for a good 5-10 minutes before the bar tender stopped yacking with an old man and came over to see if we wanted a drink. I ordered a Bud light and got a funny look and it even got funnier when I refused a glass.(everyone was drinking martinis around me) I finish my beer and set it on the edge of the bar towards her to let her know I was ready for another. Well after another 5-10 minutes she never came over to check on us and our table was ready so I just got up and walked away, if she wanted to get paid she would have to find me.

We get seated upstairs in the sushi bar area, now remember we were not there to have sushi at all. This room is nowhere near as fancy as the rest of the place and it feels like the attic of my house with cheap laminate flooring and bright white walls. The server is wearing street clothes and the other girl has a bandanna on. We ordered appetizers and asked how many of each we get and when they show up they were nowhere near accurate as described. I can live with that then the bandana girl comes over to tell me how great the muscles are after I ate them. (Why would you tell me how great something was that I already ate and have my own opinion on?) 

I ordered a flat iron steak and she ordered pasta. The streetwalker/server came back and said they were out of the flatiron but they have a Rib Eye they could substitute so I agreed to it. Food came and it was pretty good, no real complaints for that. So we are done and I get the bill and pay it without looking. When she comes back with my card I look it over and they charged me eight bucks extra for the rib eye that they substituted. There was nothing major that I disliked but a bunch of little things that added up to a bad time. and we expected a little better service since we personally know the owner.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 18, 2012)

I know what you mean, last nite my daughter, son-in-law took me out to eat for fathers day to a mexican restaurant that I've been to a couple times before and liked, well, cross that place off the list of places I'll go back to. I wish I'd stayed home and just cooked up some burgers on the grill.


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is my birthday and she wants to take me out to eat. I would rather stay home and BBQ.


----------



## havasu (Jun 20, 2012)

Since it is your birthday, that should be your wish. It is that way around my house, but again, maybe this is why divorce is in my future?


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2012)

She is ok with the BBQ but says we do that all the time, don't you want to go somewhere?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 20, 2012)

Go over to Riks house and make him BBQ for you for a change, oh, by the way...Happy Birthday!

Since it's your B'Day how bout some Bare Naked Ladies?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snZcn3Qt1xI[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2012)

Um that would be great but my Bday is tomorrow. Did you start celebrating before me?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 21, 2012)

We're east coast, we get things before you...and when you get old, you really don't need an excuse to celebrate things.

Oh...and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2012)

Why Thank you.  What should I do today? I have a meeting from 9=9:30 but after that my day is free. Maybe I will work on the jeep?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks should I start drinking by myself yet?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Go to Old Town Temecula and pound them down for me as well!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> Thanks should I start drinking by myself yet?



Absoultly...I've cut back on my drinking lately, the only time I drink anymore is when I'm alone or with somebody. What did you decide for dinner tonite? BBQ or going out?


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2012)

havasu said:


> Go to Old Town Temecula and pound them down for me as well!



I have never been down there for much of anything. I really need a designated driver so I can get out more.



oldognewtrick said:


> Absoultly...I've cut back on my drinking lately, the only time I drink anymore is when I'm alone or with somebody. What did you decide for dinner tonite? BBQ or going out?




I only drink on days that end in Y.

Haven't decided on dinner yet, I will see how I feel later on.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

Well It's Monday again!

I didn't learn much this weekend but I did learn that my couch is not very comfortable after hours of sitting on it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 25, 2012)

It's monday, I learned it was a lot quieter around here last week when the mrs was in Michigan visiting her family.


----------



## thomask (Sep 16, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> It's monday, I learned it was a lot quieter around here last week when the mrs was in Michigan visiting her family.



We all could have told you that oldognewtrick. LOL :thumbsup:

I did learn you can still get soaking wet at a football game in the south in September even without a cloud in the sky.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 16, 2012)

Tell me about it, now the M-I-L has come here to visit the great grand kid...yippie!


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

It's Monday and I learned that people love to back into fire hydrants at high rates of speed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 17, 2012)

So, you're looking for a muffler _and_ a bumper?


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't hit the hydrant, some tweeker did and then ran off.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 18, 2012)

I learned that if you click your heels and wish very hard, the trolley hoist fairy will come to visit! 

View attachment DSC_0051.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## havasu (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree Chris!


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 18, 2012)

THAT IS SWEET ! 

I want one too!

oh wait,   I use my 4 post  as a hoist .


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

I honestly try not to lift heavy things at all so it would probably sit more than I would use it but it would be nice.


----------



## havasu (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd be lifting stuff just to watch it lift.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 19, 2012)

Best part....all of it was free (except the paint).  The shop I work for moved a couple years ago to a new building and put in bigger gantry cranes.  They had about a dozen jib hoists.  They had the I beam iron outside to toss in the future and all of the trolley hoist on a pallet to throw away!  I managed to grab two of the hoist and enough I beam to do the job.  Both hoist are 110v and 1/2 ton.  That odd ball celing in the garage gave me plenty of height to get this out of the way.  The bottom of the I-beam is 10' 2".  The hoist can store either side.  I've always used an engine hoist, but this thing is handy!


----------



## thomask (Sep 19, 2012)

Ecam said:


> Best part....all of it was free (except the paint).  The shop I work for moved a couple years ago to a new building and put in bigger gantry cranes.  They had about a dozen jib hoists.  They had the I beam iron outside to toss in the future and all of the trolley hoist on a pallet to throw away!  I managed to grab two of the hoist and enough I beam to do the job.  Both hoist are 110v and 1/2 ton.  That odd ball celing in the garage gave me plenty of height to get this out of the way.  The bottom of the I-beam is 10' 2".  The hoist can store either side.  I've always used an engine hoist, but this thing is handy!



GREAT PRICE Ecam, You could lift a train engine with that big boy trolley.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2012)

I learned that I have the most awesome daughter in the world.

I also learned that everything of mine my father-in-law touches has a problem or another. Borrow my truck and the fuel gets stolen, come to my house and the sewer backs up. I never have any of these issues when he is not around.

I learned that I will never be like the inlaws.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 24, 2012)

It's Monday, my mother-in- law went home yesterday after a weeks stay. I've learned my house is a lot quieter with less people in it.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like we may have to start a thread about in(out)laws.


----------



## havasu (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine are dead... don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 24, 2012)

I like Mandy's parents, but her half sister is crazy, and to be avoided.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2012)

My inlaws are just annoying. Not horrible but they drink all my booze when they come.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> My inlaws are just annoying. Not horrible but they drink all my booze when they come.



Go to their house and return the favor. Do that a couple times and problem solved. If they say they don't have any, then explain that you won't either when they come back.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2012)

I would do that but the whole time I am there they are feeding me booze. The just act like the kids and we act like the parents. They are retired and lifes a party.


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 26, 2012)

Life does improve after retirement I will admit.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't wait.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Tomorrow is trash day.


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2012)

Seems appropriate.

[ame]http://youtu.be/9xAi80ShG0I[/ame]


----------

